# Bar Steward Black Algae on Eleocharis sp mini



## Tim Harrison (9 Dec 2013)

Any advice on eradicating this algae...






I got a bit complacent and have been a bit remiss with husbandry over the last 2 weeks and this black algae has started to coat the tips of my eleocharis sp mini. It started where flow is the highest and has spread. Not quite sure what it is either.

What I've done so far:
Complete Mary Poppins stylie spring clean, including filter etc.
Moved the lily pipe outflow.
Increased frequency of water changes - 2x 50-80% per week.
Increased CO2 as much as I dare.
Scrubbed the rocks (also coated in it) with Excel.
Overdosed Excel as much as I dare.
Raised my light
And tried to trim it in to extinction...not sure if that was a good idea tho, may have weakened the plants.

Iwagumi is such a fine balance...just when you think you've got it licked something bites you in the ass


----------

